# My dog sometimes drags his back legs



## kdtwizzle (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi there, 

I have a 2 year old collie X and recently he has started dragging his back legs after his walk. The walk isn't over strenuous, it's just 20 mins or so in the park with his favourite frisbee. On the way back to the house (just a 5 minute walk) he has started dragging his back legs (i noticed as I could hear his claws on the pavement) and lies down often, needing a break every 20 steps or so. Whilst he's doing this his hips are really swinging from side to side. 

He seems absolutely shattered - but he's 2 not 12 - so it makes little sense? Once he's rested he's back up, jumping and ready to play again just as a 2 year old collie should be. There's no change in his mood, appetite, he doesn't seem to be in pain. 

Any advice? 

Thanks in advance
Kayleigh


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kdtwizzle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a 2 year old collie X and recently he has started dragging his back legs after his walk. The walk isn't over strenuous, it's just 20 mins or so in the park with his favourite frisbee. On the way back to the house (just a 5 minute walk) he has started dragging his back legs (i noticed as I could hear his claws on the pavement) and lies down often, needing a break every 20 steps or so. Whilst he's doing this his hips are really swinging from side to side.
> 
> He seems absolutely shattered - but he's 2 not 12 - so it makes little sense? Once he's rested he's back up, jumping and ready to play again just as a 2 year old collie should be. There's no change in his mood, appetite, he doesn't seem to be in pain.


Common rear leg problems can be, laxity in the hips caused by soft tissue like the ligaments that can lead to wear and tear on the joints, problems with knee joints, of which there is varying degrees some will pop out the joint and pop in again causing intermittent lameness, cruciate ligament problems, and lower back problems. As far as skeletal or joint problems go anyway they are the most common.

There is however also a condition known in Border Collies called Border Collie Collapse also known as Exercise Induced Collapse. Dogs are totally normal and fit or appear to be, but after any strenuous exercise, ball chasing, flyball etc which can be anything from 5/15 minutes episodes can begin which can include swaying, staggering, scuffing of rear or front legs, odd gait. Some will literally collapse and fall on their sides and become disorientated. it can come on after exercise has stopped and can last anything between 5 and 30 minutes, then they are completely normal again and no signs at all until the next episode. There is something similar known in Labradors too.

Ive found this which will give you more information. It does seem a possible explanation as the symptoms do seem to fit.

Border Collie Collapse - CVM - Veterinary and Biomedical Services, University of Minnesota


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Go to the vet


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

I would take him to vets ASAP.
They will give you the right answer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

Obvious answer is to say go to the vet but I do know someone who has a Border Collie with the condition that sled dog hotel has just wrote about and the vet didn't actually diagnose the dog with this and didn't actually know what it was. My friend took info she found from the net about Border Collie Collapse and showed her vet after coming up with nothing and it was only from her doing that the vet then looked into this. I hadn't heard of the condition before I saw it posted on facebook with her dogs condition but it does sound a lot like her dog.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

CDRM has this as a symptom, but it seems to be more GSDs and their crosses that are affected. My dog Buster (mongrel with GSD somewhere in Mum's history and they thought his dad was a GSD cross who lived round the corner from mum) had this when he was old, hopefully it's not the same as it is a progressive disease. The only good thing about it was it stopped him feeling the pain from the spondylosis he also had. Poor sod.

I would get it checked just in case the X bit of your Collie X is GSD.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

The other thing that could cause this is degenerative myelopathy which affects GSDs, but usually a bit older than your dog. I thought of a spinal link because one of my cats has a (different) slight spinal abnormality which in a worst case scenario could deteriorate into a neurological condition that would cause him to knuckle or drag his feet.


----------



## kdtwizzle (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It seems that it's quite likely that my dog is suffering from BCC - Border Collie Collapse syndrome. I had never even heard of it before, so thanks for bringing it to my attention. 

Some of the papers I've read since your post outline other factors that help to diagnose BCC, including a high stress level. My dog gets very anxious at times which would add up. I can't seem to find any info re a cure or treatment? Perhaps a trip to the vet with some of the printed papers will help. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kdtwizzle said:


> Thanks everyone. It seems that it's quite likely that my dog is suffering from BCC - Border Collie Collapse syndrome. I had never even heard of it before, so thanks for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> Some of the papers I've read since your post outline other factors that help to diagnose BCC, including a high stress level. My dog gets very anxious at times which would add up. I can't seem to find any info re a cure or treatment? Perhaps a trip to the vet with some of the printed papers will help.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


He does need to see a vet and get checked out its clearly not right these episodes he is experiencing, I hope you get to the bottom of it, please keep us informed how he is.


----------

